# HONESTLY guys...Do you even want to make the playoffs?



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

What's the point of making the playoffs, only to get ousted in the first round?

Am I the only one that thinks increasing ones chance for a favorable draft position is more valuable now?


I'm not suggesting tanking or anything...I'm just thinking out loud.

is PLAYOFF EXPERIENCE > LANDING A STUD IN THE DRAFT?


is RESPECT FROM THE REFS > A HIGH LOTTERY PICK?




I mean...The refs STILL don't respect this squad...it's like last year didn't happen...I'd rather not be embarrassed by Detroit on the 1st. rd....And would much rather follow those little assements that go on in the Berto center prior to the draft.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The difference in draft positions 12 - 18 is not very important, and that is the general range of positions that the Bulls are likely to be in. So it's unlikely that the Bulls will draft a "stud" with their own pick regardless of whether they make the playoffs or not. 

It would be better to try to build a winning tradition and for these young player to gain some playoff experience -- even if it might be hard to watch them lose in 4 games to Detroit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Playoff experience is better than lottery experience. The Bulls are trying to not be a lottery team anymore. Every time they make the playoffs helps their rep, first round exit or not. The Bulls need to build the rep as a playoff team to get respect.

They don't need any more lottery picks. You've got friggin 4.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Basically repeating said points above.


> Am I the only one that thinks increasing ones chance for a favorable draft position is more valuable now?


If I were to go that approach, I'd do it next year, and do it well. Oden!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

"You play to win" always. If you lose focus on the winning "today's" game, bad things happen. 
I would rather have the team pick 20th if it means the team is winning games. We all have witnessed how losing can become a constant regardless of how much talent is brought in. You don't become a championship calibur team by focusing on the upcoming draft position.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I agree, playoff experience is always good for a young team like ours.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

You have to shoot for the playoffs. I'd much rather get the 8th seed in the east (which probably translates into the 15th pick of the draft) and get blown away by the Pistons than to just miss the 8th seed and get the 10th or so pick. The experience/humiliation of getting spanked by the best team in the league should be a good offseason motivator. Also, the difference between the 10th and 15th picks isn't all that great. To me, that taste of facing the best team in the league and see what it takes to step up to another level is worth more than five positions in a mediocre draft.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I would like the Bulls to make the playoffs.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I would definitely like to make the playoffs. The more experience our guys can get now, the better prepared they will be to make a real run somewhere in the future.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

McBulls said:


> The difference in draft positions 12 - 18 is not very important, and that is the general range of positions that the Bulls are likely to be in. So it's unlikely that the Bulls will draft a "stud" with their own pick regardless of whether they make the playoffs or not.


 You cant really say that because people just dont know what to expect at the draft, IMO every pick you get is extreamly important even the second rounders. The Bulls are much better off having a better draft postion then making the playoffs as an 8th seed and getting blown out 4 games in a row by the Pistons. 

2000 NBA DRAFT- 

17. Turkolu
19. Q Rich
20. Jamal Magloire
43.Michael Redd

2001 NBA DRAFT- 

12. Radmonovich
13. Richard Jefferson
19. Zach Randolph
26. Dalambert
28. Tony Parker
31. Gilbert Arenas

2002 NBA DRAFT- 
23. Tayshaun Prince
35. Carlos Boozer
50. DArius Songalia

2003 NBA DRAFT-
15. Luke Ridnour
29. Josh Howard

2004 NBA DRAFT-
38. Chris Duhon

2005 NBA DRAFT-

16.Joey Graham
21. Nate Robinson
24. Luther Head
30. David Lee
31. Salim Stadumire


You Just never know.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Playoffs definitely. And the Ref situation is a eky reason. You need to get te respect of the refs, so when we do have a player who finally learns to drive to the basket, he gets some calls.

In the end, playoff experience, morale and believing that you are progressing is more important than the improved (4-6 slots) of draft order. Mostly, because the draft is not an exact science and therefor no matter where you are after pick 6 you are gambling.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Playoffs.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> I would like the Bulls to make the playoffs.



K4E and I agree 100%.

:rock:



We have some good, young players on this team. I want them to win every game they can, because that helps develop them individually and as a team. We will get a rocking good pick from the Knicks, and if success in the second half drops us a few slots in the draft, we'll still get a quality player. I think the benefits of the team developing and playing to the high standards they established for themselves last year far outweigh the benefits of picking up a low lottery pick.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

playoffs is always good for a young team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Making the playoffs "is a goal."

I wonder what the other goals are.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Agreement all around. Deng has never played a single minute in the playoffs. In my eyes, he's our franchise's best shot at developing a star internally (he and Gordon), so I think he needs as much seasoning as possible.

That playoff atmosphere, the feeling of playing through a 7-game series against the same team and making adjustments and going on the road and all that stuff... it really is a different game, even in the first round.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I want the lotto picks...

I'd rather miss the playoffs by a few games and get 2 lotto picks rather than go to the playoffs and get swept by detriot or miami....

The reality of it is, we aren't going to the playoffs ANYWAY.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Making the playoffs will make us more attractive to FAs. Since we have all this cap space to spend, I want to win as many regular season games as possible.

Outside of the consensus top picks, the draft is pretty much a crap shoot in finding a stellar talent. We could draft someone at #17 that may be better then the guy drafted at #10 or #11. I don't think having our second pick 5-6 picks higher would turn us from a lottery team to a contender.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

The ROY said:


> I want the lotto picks...
> 
> I'd rather miss the playoffs by a few games and get 2 lotto picks rather than go to the playoffs and get swept by detriot or miami....
> 
> The reality of it is, we aren't going to the playoffs ANYWAY.


What's the real difference between a 13th pick in the draft (lottery) and a 15th pick in the draft (playoff)? 

Another way to put it: would you give up playoff experience for young players on the roster to move up TWO measly spots in the mid-first round, where nothing is a sure thing to begin with?


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Playoffs, for all of the reasons given plus the simple fact that I enjoy watching the Bulls win a lot more than watching the Bulls lose. I would think we all got our fill of watching losing b-ball in the post-dynasty-up-til-last-season era. 

The Bulls built some momentum last season, and while this season looks like a much tougher go, I'd like to see them continue to build their reputation as a franchise on the rise.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Showtyme said:


> What's the real difference between a 13th pick in the draft (lottery) and a 15th pick in the draft (playoff)?


i tried to find some worst case scenario's. 

1999 - corey magette (13th) vs frederic weis (15th). 
2001 - richard jefferson (13) vs steven hunter (15).
1985 - karl malone (13) vs blair rassmussen (15)!

but in most cases it's role player for role player. i didn't recognize any clearly favorable 15 over 13 picks, but i'm at work so i probably missed some 

http://nbadraft.net/history.asp

i missed jalen rose (13) vs pike (15)!
and wow, how about kobe (13) vs nash (15) with peja in between at 14. :O


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

You play...

to win...

the game!


We've already got the Knickerbocker's lotto pick. How about we actually get our exisitng young guys some more playoff experience? Sheesh.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> You play...
> 
> to win...
> 
> ...


 what he said.

never play to lose. ever. 

playoff experience, no matter how humiliating it may be, is more important at this stage of the game.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd go with the playoffs. Four picks is enough, and there is always a "steal" in every draft.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

If I see this same thread before next season starts, Im going to cry.

Seriously, enough with the ping pong balls, etc. If you want to root for your team to lose, you have the Knicks. Root for them to lose as much as possible. And support the Bulls, they better play at least one round in the playoffs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Rhyder said:


> Making the playoffs will make us more attractive to FAs. Since we have all this cap space to spend, I want to win as many regular season games as possible.


 Yup look at Atlanta and Milwaukee, they soooo needed to be in the playoffs to get better FA's.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

I want the Bulls to win every game, but I would rather have 2 lottery picks. The respect issue is a non factor. In order for the Bulls to get calls from the refs they need star players. The free agent crop is weak so making the playoffs doesn't help there. Getting to the playoffs and getting crushed may have a negative effect. If you're getting out of the 1st round. Why not try to win the lottery.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Showtyme said:


> What's the real difference between a 13th pick in the draft (lottery) and a 15th pick in the draft (playoff)?
> 
> Another way to put it: would you give up playoff experience for young players on the roster to move up TWO measly spots in the mid-first round, where nothing is a sure thing to begin with?


there's a possibility that we'll get a HIGHER pick than 13th...after all, it is a lottery 

I love seeing the bulls win too..but this team needs help...if we get two lotto picks, it increases our flexibility


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

RipDirty said:


> I want the Bulls to win every game, but I would rather have 2 lottery picks. The respect issue is a non factor. In order for the Bulls to get calls from the refs they need star players. The free agent crop is weak so making the playoffs doesn't help there. Getting to the playoffs and getting crushed may have a negative effect. If you're getting out of the 1st round. Why not try to win the lottery.


Seems like 1st round and out turned us from a 47 win team into....

Whatever you want to call what we put out on the court now.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Yup look at Atlanta and Milwaukee, they soooo needed to be in the playoffs to get better FA's.


Counter-example: I'd rather Shaq demanded to be traded to the Bulls instead of being on Miami.

Of course players are going to look at their role on the team, dollars, living conditions, etc. If two teams offer the same guy the same amount of money, all else being equal, I think he would go with the playoff team instead of bottom-feeder.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree with the camp that says make the playoff for all the reasons stated.

Also, I think we're overlooking the obvious, to make the play off from here we'd have to go on a real streak. I think that would be good for the players confidence and growth. To know that they've dug themselves out of a hole. As opposed to, yeah we tried really hard and weren't good enough and now our saviour is on the way. 

Just the respects from the refs next season would be worth it alone


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

darlets said:


> Also, I think we're overlooking the obvious, to make the play off from here we'd have to go on a real streak.


We're only 1.5 games out of the last slot. That's how pathetic the East is this year. And Indiana may fall.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

darlets said:


> I agree with the camp that says make the playoff for all the reasons stated.
> 
> Also, I think we're overlooking the obvious, to make the play off from here we'd have to go on a real streak. I think that would be good for the players confidence and growth. To know that they've dug themselves out of a hole. As opposed to, yeah we tried really hard and weren't good enough and now our saviour is on the way.
> 
> Just the respects from the refs next season would be worth it alone


What respect from the refs? We made the playoffs last year and we still don't get any respect. Its like the Bulls play by the no blood no foul rule.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Kukoc4ever said:


> We're only 1.5 games out of the last slot. That's how pathetic the East is this year. And Indiana may fall.


whoops didn't know that. I'd still much rather see them make the playoffs



RipDirty said:


> What respect from the refs? We made the playoffs last year and we still don't get any respect. Its like the Bulls play by the no blood no foul rule.


True. I think it comes with time though. It's something you have to push through. We need to prove to the refs that we're a play off team that plays D, not a 30 win team that hacks. This is the unfortunate state of the N.B.A.

To be perfectly honest, as far as respect from the refs, the best thing that could happen to us this season is if in the sophmore/rookie game our three players rip it up and dominate.


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

darlets said:


> whoops didn't know that. I'd still much rather see them make the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That may help, but we need a difference maker. Someone to be the face of the franchise. Look at the Cavs. They haven't made the playoffs in what 13 years? They get the King and they get all the calls. That's why I'd rather have 2 lottery picks. If we can't draft a superstar maybe we can trade for one. Two lottery picks would help that case. I hope we can draft Rudy Gay. He has star written all over him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

James might get some calls, but not the Cavs. And they still have to qualify for the playoffs since LeBron arrived. 

I think the Bulls philosophy, especially that regarding defense, goes against what the league wants and the show they want to have everynight. Thats why it wouldnt hurt to add some offensive oriented star/superstar to our squad, like Pierce.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> I think the Bulls philosophy, especially that regarding defense, goes against what the league wants and the show they want to have everynight.


Yep. I'm hoping that at some point the league makes a move back to a more defensive orientated one.


----------

